# Free coffee sacks!



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Morning folks!

Having a big clear out in the roastery as we are moving premises in a couple months,

Iv'e about 100 empty coffee sacks, free to a good home!

If anyone wants some feel free to pop by the roastery and help yourself, as many as you can take! haha.

Ill post some pics up later on.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

For those of us not in the know, where are you please?!


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry, we're in York!

YO26 6QY


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Where will you be moving to @ZachChipp?


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Just round the corner from where we are currently, still in nether poppleton @MarkT


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello Zach

I presume they are hessian type bags?

If so I'd like to come an collect some, today if thats OK?

Cheers

wilse


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi @wilse

Yes they are, hessian jute sacks.

Ok brilliant, we are open until 5:30pm









Zach.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Cool, It's easy to get there then on the other side of town as I live in westbank. lol.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I will be popping around after pay day for a selection bag from you. still deciding which ones to mix it. lol.

I want to try a few different coffees.


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha yeah i know what you mean, well i come over from leeds everyday! ha.

Yeah its a hard choice, id definitely recommend the rwandan though!


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Sacks have all gone folks!


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Got about 70 odd more sacks going if anyone in the York area wants some?

Come help yourself!


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

We've been clearing out some more, got another 70 odd sacks going to a good home if anyone around york fancys them?


----------



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey when would be a good time tomorrow to come pick up some sacks? (Friday)


----------



## Bbatch (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry also what's your address so I can find you!


----------

